# First Adder of 2010



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I was guessing the tomorrow would be my the day I'd see the first of my study adders this year.

I was 24 hours out and found three males at two of the sites I monitor.

I'll probably find another couple tomorrow as its due bright sun tomorrow am.

Interestingly the weather has knocked the males back a full week form the last few years.









Image 1 showing habitat and weather this morning









Image 2 male basking in bright sunlight









Image 3 Can you see the male?









Image 4 same male after the sun went in (air temp 4c)









Image 5 Different site









Image 6 newly emerged muddy snake









Image 7 same male watching me









Image 8 different smaller male

the key is to ensure that these early males are not disturbed too much!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh you **&^%$%^!!!!!!!
I found my first this afternoon, and you beat me to posting about it........:censor::censor::devil:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Oh you **&^%$%^!!!!!!!
> I found my first this afternoon, and you beat me to posting about it........:censor::censor::devil:


That was my plan!:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i saw pics of some on the springwatch flickr group. good spotting!


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

nice pics graeme i think im going to have a look this weekend i think


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Also found my first of the year Adder yesterday afternoon, picture in wild snake thread.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely photos


----------

